# My car of the day, 2016 Ford KA



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ford has unveiled early images of it's next generation KA and it's set to be built in India for the first time. It has the same wheel base as the previous Fiesta but will share the same tech and underpinnings as the new Fiesta. The current model KA has struggled with poor sales and has struggled to compete with Vauxhall's Adam and Kia's Picanto so instead Ford are aiming for a more frugal audience seeking value. In doing so the 2016 KA will be moved down market to sit below the subcompact Fiesta. It's likely the front will retain Fords new 'wide - mouth' grill and swept back headlamps seen on the current Fiesta and Focus. A 1.5 diesel engine, the 74 BHP TDCI found in the current Fiesta will feature in the launch line up. Expect to see more changes before the cars launch next year.

Like it?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Reminds me of that nasty dacia thing.

Coming to a retail park near you soon..


No not for me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't like it. Looks too much like a Hyundai i20.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank god there is still 11 months of 2015 left. No need to rush forward for that.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not my thing but looks far better than the last one.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

God that looks bloody awful, characterless rip off of the rest of the range. 

The Mondeo and even Fiesta suits the whole big grille thing but that looks really naff. At least the current model looks like a cute little city car but that looks like a big car made to look small. 

Also what is it with manufacturers insisting on four doors in their smallest cars?? The new Twingo looks sh!te with four doors and this model isn't lending itself to it either.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Not my thing but looks far better than the last one.


Do you mean the current one Shaun or before the one before the current one?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeez compared to the old "Bobbies helmet" shape of the original this is relatively sweeeeet!

adn in these blank background photo's it looks like its a much bigger car.

If I was in the market for this size/type of vehicle i would have one.

Nice one Soul Boy :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Not for me, everything looks the same as everything else these days, bring back cars with character. Reliant should come back


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Do not want


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Jeez compared to the old "Bobbies helmet" shape of the original this is relatively sweeeeet!
> 
> adn in these blank background photo's it looks like its a much bigger car.
> 
> ...


That's interesting SBM, I didn't think this kind of car is your style.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Haha Indeed it is NOT Soul Boy! but comparing it to its stable mates it more than holds its own...

Ben


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats awfull:doublesho


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If that is a ka then how big will the fiesta be because thats huge.
Ka are meant to be a cute girly city car (imo) 
And as said, i20/dacia looks about it.
Awful


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

possul said:


> If that is a ka then how big will the fiesta be because thats huge.
> Ka are meant to be a cute girly city car (imo)
> And as said, i20/dacia looks about it.
> Awful


I'm no doubt will get shot down for this. The original Ka was a funky little thing, I quite liked it, despite it being a girly car...

This new one is so far from the original, it's blurrghh.

No likey.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

neilos said:


> I'm no doubt will get shot down for this. The original Ka was a funky little thing, I quite liked it, despite it being a girly car...
> 
> This new one is so far from the original, it's blurrghh.
> 
> No likey.


The 1.6 sport ka was a fun little car in all fairness.
This just isnt going to be im afraid


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

So now they're going to have to develop a new small car then? The whole idea of the Ka is to be a small car, why make it bigger?

As other's have said, it looks ****e, like something you'd find in a developing market, along with the Ecosport which I was unfortunate enough to see in public the other day.

It's quite a shame really, some of the recent efforts from them have been really good, in particular the Mk3 Mondeo which was a really good car IMO.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well no one can deny that it looks a million times better than the current Ka. 

Also, 5 doors.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not for me !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Do you mean the current one Shaun or before the one before the current one?


All of them LOL


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yawn, painfully dull


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure? the current ka, is sharing all its bits with the fiat 500 and doesnt feel to have the quality to match other fords and the Fiat is far far better which wont have done anything for sales


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

My KA
Bought as a run around for £450 its got heated windscreen, leather seats, air con, alloys, electric windows, PAS. I originally thought I would hate it, I'v always hated the look of them. I'v grown to love it, its different and a quick little car for what it is, best £450 iv ever spent. New one is just so dull looking imo.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Adam Dolphin said:


> My KA
> Bought as a run around for £450 its got heated windscreen, leather seats, air con, alloys, electric windows, PAS. I originally thought I would hate it, I'v always hated the look of them. I'v grown to love it, its different and a quick little car for what it is, best £450 iv ever spent. New one is just so dull looking imo.


looks wise was quite radical in 1996, has it got any signs of rust? (common problem on the first gen, mainly around the fuel cap and rear wiper)


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> looks wise was quite radical in 1996, has it got any signs of rust? (common problem on the first gen, mainly around the fuel cap and rear wiper)


Yeah, theres a couple small spots around the filler cap but that is it. In all fairness i think I only saw one, when I was looking at them that didn't have any there, probably repaired?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

What a hateful little car.

That new Ka looks like a Kia or Hyundai or something. Cheap and Nasty.

I'm afraid I've disliked Ford for a long time now and this just cements this for me.

If they think they've had poor sales with the current KA (which doesn't look half bad and looks like it fits in with the current Fiesta and Mondeo family) wait til this is their biggest flop yet!

Whoever green lit this needs their head checking.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks the same as every other small car out there now. i20/1 Series/Polo/Fabia etc. all so boring. The picture in the OP actually looks better than the one in the recent new 1 series post.



Starbuck88 said:


> If they think they've had poor sales with the current KA (which doesn't look half bad and looks like it fits in with the current Fiesta and Mondeo family) wait til this is their biggest flop yet!.


Ford tend to bring in the new styling model by model rather than changing the looks of all the cars at once. The new KA is going to be one of the first with the next design cues for Ford cars ending the 'Kinetic Design'.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Ford tend to bring in the new styling model by model rather than changing the looks of all the cars at once. The new KA is going to be one of the first with the next design cues for Ford cars ending the 'Kinetic Design'.


Well let us all look forward to awful replacements of the other models then too  :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well let us all look forward to awful replacements of the other models then too  :lol:


Nobody likes change


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Nobody likes change


I like change, when it's for the better.

Progression should be the word here but I don't see it in this car, not in the styling department anyway.

Might be a brilliant car under the way it looks but threads like this....that's all we have, the looks.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> Progression?
> 
> It looks like a mondeo on a hot wash. No progression at all... Just copys?


erm....exactly....


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Another boxy thing how totally boring no thanks!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> erm....exactly....


Post removed I mis read what you were saying

my badddddd :car:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like a polo on the side and a Kia at the front


----------

